# Gagging after drinking?



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

My 2 year old Rotti gags and throws up EVERYTIME he drinks. It is bizzare. I'm wondering if anyone has experienced this before? He is a happy, handsome guy, not sick at all, vet work was done on him at the shelter at his intake. I haven't worried too much, because he doesn't expel all the water, usually just a few drops. Anyone?


----------



## bailey2005 (Jul 13, 2009)

If your dog is drinking really fast this can cause gagging. My dog eats so fast she often weezes and she sometimes drinks so fast she will gag or throw up. You may be able to just give your dog smaller amounts of water, a cup at a time. This may help with slow drinking.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

It's pretty common for dogs to cough and gag after they drink water.. I've never heard of a dog actually throwing up though.. it might be something you want to bring up at the vet.. He shouldn't be throwing up when he goes to take a drink of water.


----------



## mandymmr (May 22, 2009)

my new rottie puppy does the same thing! 2 things I have already noticed is she drinks really fast and she submerges her entire snout under water, so I think she is getting water up her nose as well


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## RCT80 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sounds pretty normal. My rottweiler does the same thing every time she eats and drinks too fast (which is every day). Some mornings, she is so excited to get her food she'll eat the entire bowl in about 30 seconds and then drink her entire bowl of water. Then, she'll gag a little from eating/drinking too fast. Sometimes, i don't even think she stops to chew, haha. I'd say you're ok.


----------

